# hymer help please



## 99659 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello,
I have just bought a Hymer S555 and need some help.
On the electrical control panel between the battery 1 and 2 switch and the fan switch there is an unmarked 3 way switch, I cannot work out what it does, or what it is meant to do.
Did Hymer make an English language manual for the body section ? If so is it still available?
The large roof vent hasn't got a flyscreen / bling although I seem to remember seeing them on other Hymers. Was it a factory accessory? Are they still available? 
Who is the best source for Hymer parts in the UK.
Apologies if these have been asked before !
Cheers.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi paco

For Hymer info try:
http://www.dmiuk.com/
or
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html

These guys are very helpful and should be able to sort you out.
We had a 660S and that didn't have a fly screen over the large central roof vent either, I am not sure if it was an option or an aftermarket one that you have seen.
Can't help with your switch question because I can't remember the panel layout now and Hymer changed things regularly. They also used to fit redundant switches into panels if that particular option wasn't fitted and amazingly the panel was not screen printed at that position???
Good luck

Keith


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

I believe that Hymer AG will supply a manual if you contact them through their website

www.hymer.com


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*hymer 550 unmarked swith !!*

hi! 
the answer is it rock,s three way push top for 1st rock and this is to switch power to a radio 2nd rock which is centre is off . 3rd rock is not used but if you want to use this you can for say awning outside light .

keep on camping .denton


----------

